# Homeland food!



## dan1411 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bit of a discussion - I was planning on going for a meal with my family before i left and asked where i'd like to go. So i've chose the local indian, which i must say is great! 

Obviously Dubai is not short of amazing food places - or at least it looks that way. 

So...

What can you get at home that just cant be done as good in Dubai? 

Whats your favourite food/restuarant in Dubai?

What can you get in Dubai you cant get at home?


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

What can you get in Dubai you cant get at home? 


Shawarma

and that, is a very good thing.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

dan1411 said:


> Bit of a discussion - I was planning on going for a meal with my family before i left and asked where i'd like to go. So i've chose the local indian, which i must say is great!
> 
> Obviously Dubai is not short of amazing food places - or at least it looks that way.
> 
> ...


1. BBQ
2. Chicken Wings
3. TexMex
4. Margaritas
5. Chinese 
6. will think of more.... 


Still working on that list as some of use try to go to a new spot as frequently as possible...


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

indoMLA said:


> 1. BBQ
> 2. Chicken Wings
> 3. TexMex
> 4. Margaritas
> ...



I have a similar list; wings in sauce (diff flavors; hot, teriyaki, etc.), close to authentic mexican w/ margaritas !!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

dan1411 said:


> What can you get at home that just cant be done as good in Dubai?


A decent chippy


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

The list of things you can get here that you can't get in the US is pretty extensive, but some that stand out for me so far would be "deli" items such as cheeses, sausages (particularly, ironically, pork ones) breads and so on. A lot of these are just plain unavailable in the US. Some are available but are very expensive and found only with great difficulty. Others ought to be available but weirdly are not. In 25 years in the US I have yet to find a decent cappuccino for example, but you can get that here. Also, proper gelato. 

Restaurants is a hard thing to generalize about. There is probably no variety of restaurant that isn't somewhere in the US but that doesn't mean that there would be one in every city. 

As for restaurants/cuisines that Dubai doesn't have or which it has but they are disappointing, I haven't been here long enough to give a definitive answer, but so far:


I have yet to find a decent Chinese restaurant (either US style or reasonably authentic). 
I haven't tried the couple of Ethiopian places here yet, but I suspect DC will be hard to top.
I'd be totally shocked if you can get good Cajun or Creole.
Why doesn't Nordsee sell Herring Rollmops (or Herringsalat)? 

In general though, the way to enjoy a place is to relish what you can get here and not worry about what you can't.


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

Simey said:


> In general though, the way to enjoy a place is to relish what you can get here and not worry about what you can't.



Agreed !


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Simey said:


> I have yet to find a decent Chinese restaurant (either US style or reasonably


Authentic Chinese: 
China sea http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/reviews/31268-china-sea#.UWrZbrWmh30
Spring Bamboo Spring Bamboo in Oud Metha, Dubai - Restaurant Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com

Bunch of places in International City as well I heard, but too far for me.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Authentic Chinese:
> China sea China Sea in Deira, Dubai - Restaurant Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com
> Spring Bamboo Spring Bamboo in Oud Metha, Dubai - Restaurant Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com
> 
> Bunch of places in International City as well I heard, but too far for me.


Great! Will try. 

But where is the Heringsalat?


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Simey said:


> .....
> 
> In general though, the way to enjoy a place is to relish what you can get here and not worry about what you can't.


Things Dubai has that you can't find at home (in Northern Virginia)

* Decent, reasonably priced kebobs (the one's in the states are ridiculously overpriced even in mall food courts)
* Shawarma (duhh)
* Falafels of all different shapes and sizes
* N_k_d Pizza
* Well-made, reasonably-priced Egyptian, Paksistani, Indian food, etc, in charming and/or dumpy hole-in-the-wall locations, all being eaten by the natives of those countries
* EVERYONE delivers except possibly McDonalds
* Brunch after brunch after brunch - "spoilt for choice" as the Brits say
* Dozens of cuisines (with or without alcohol) within a 5 minute walk of my apartment

Some things I was surprised to find in Dubai:

* Terrific seafood (the selection of prawns as well as other shellfish plus sea bass, etc. here are way better than Wegman's in Virginia which is saying something)
* Great NY bagels (properly sized as opposed to the steroid bagels at Einstein's which are all over the DC area) - in the Marina in a building behind the Metro station across from Marinascape
* Gelato and coffee - concur with Simey and others, much better here than the States, likely the result of a more European influence.
* At several restaurants on both sides of the Marina Walk, you can actually bring your dog and enjoy a meal (or shisha) , usually at the tables closest to the walk. Shades of Italy or France (or Reston Town Center in VA)
* IHOP and Cheesecake Factory (good and bad in those, as you pay more than you would in the states for the same stuff - but the CF's in the US don't have a picture window view of Ski Dubai)
* Great Steak - although the supermarket meat is definitely not to US standard, the competition in steak restaurants has yielded many places to get a great steak - for a price of course. 

Things that are done better at home than in Dubai:

* Mixed drinks - when I can make a better pomegranate martini in my apartment than most bartenders can, there's something wrong. God Bless the Barracuda!
* Mexican food - though El Chico and Maya deserve honorable mentions, it's just better in the States - and having to pay $15 for a margarita at Maya is preposterous (at least you can get one there, most Mexican places are outside hotels and don't serve alcohol). Admittedly I used to love the mediocre Pancho Villa's in the Admiral Hotel in Bur Dubai. A true dump in the best sense of the word, and apparently an 80's-early 90's hangout for int'l journalists covering the various regional wars. Not a place to take the wife though.
* Chinese food - I sorta like Soy, but there's no place like the hole-in-the-walls that dot the US suburban landscape. There was one place I used to like in Bur Dubai on Bank St near the former Dragon Castle building that was simply called Chinatown (you sat up on the 2nd floor with a panoramic view of the street and comfy booths and enjoyed well-made straightforward Cantonese and Mandarin). I don't know if it still there.
* Kosher chicken - not much to say there
* Decent bananas - they all go bad so quickly here. The Hawaiian-grown bananas stayed fresher longer than the Philippines-sourced editions
* Egg creams and pastrami sandwiches - the one place that served them (Brooklyn Diner at Festival City) just went under
* BBQ Ribs...sorry, lamb ribs are just not the same and the beef ribs leave a lot to be desired. Tony Roma's never was the best rib place, but in many places (like Dubai, Southern California and Taipei) it's the only rib place. Hard Rock Cafe does good pig in other places but obviously can't / won't do it here. I miss DC's Red Hot and Blue !!!!
* Half-smokes from Ben's Chili Bowl. Google it if you've never heard of it. Blessed by Bill Cosby (who courted his wife there in the 50's and is still somewhat of a regular when he is in DC) and Barack Obama, who drags the VP there every so often.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Roadworrier said:


> Things Dubai has that you can't find at home (in Northern Virginia)
> 
> Things that are done better at home than in Dubai:
> 
> ...


I think US grocery stores tend to sell ridiculously unripe fruit. I really like the mini bananas they sell here. Plus Indian mangoes are far better than Mexican varieties sold in the US. 

I've never been that impressed by Ben's Chili Bowl. It's an institution but Ray's Hellburger is our president's better hangout.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pit BBQ. German. Italian. Deli type place (Jasons Deli). Spanish/Mexican/Puerto Rican. Wings. Southern comfort food. Gizzards. Creole. List can go on and on. 

Not one place is really a favorite but Bentoyas for japanese, Barracuda is nice for seafood, Maria Bonitas decent enough for Mexican, Texas Roadhouse for comfort home food, and Automatic for late night shwarma. 

Simple arabic/lebanes food for a cheapish price.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Roadworrier said:


> * Great NY bagels (properly sized as opposed to the steroid bagels at Einstein's which are all over the DC area) - in the Marina in a building behind the Metro station across from Marinascape
> .


I will have to search this place out, because I in no way believe that you can find even a decent bagel in this country.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Roadworrier said:


> * Mexican food - though El Chico and Maya deserve honorable mentions, it's just better in the States


Have any of you impossible-to-please Americans tried the new Tex-Mex place in JLT that's run by a Texan? http://www.facebook.com/billstexmex



Roadworrier said:


> * Egg creams and pastrami sandwiches - the one place that served them (Brooklyn Diner at Festival City) just went under


Cafe Habana in Souk Al Bahar may be to your liking also, their Cuban Sandwich is packed full of (beef) pastrami and their tacos are the best I've had in Dubai.

http://www.facebook.com/cafehabanauae












Roadworrier said:


> * BBQ Ribs...sorry, lamb ribs are just not the same and the beef ribs leave a lot to be desired. Tony Roma's never was the best rib place, but in many places (like Dubai, Southern California and Taipei) it's the only rib place. Hard Rock Cafe does good pig in other places but obviously can't / won't do it here. I miss DC's Red Hot and Blue !!!!


Look out for CLAW BBQ opening in Souk Al Bahar, they will be serving pork!

http://www.facebook.com/CLAWBBQ


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Authentic Chinese:
> China sea China Sea in Deira, Dubai - Restaurant Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com


+1 for China Sea.
The only way it can get more authentic is to have prices in yuans.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

You just cant get really good fish and chips. The place up near the yacht club (Bob's?) is best I've tried here but no where near as good as the locals at home. Nandos and (really sorry for picking this one, but sometimes you get a crazy unhealthy food urge) KFC are both appalling in Dubai. In India KFC is as appalling again, only go if you are really desperate, like death bed starving. 

Overall brunches such as Westin are my favourite places to go, just for the volume of choice. Don't have a particular favourite chain. I loved the sports bar in Al Manzel, but since it was taken over and rebranded I'm a fan no longer. I've been to the Rivington Grill a couple of times. Food there was amazing. We got a free salad once as the food was taking a little long to prepare, best free meal I've ever had, plus the close proximity to the fountains means it can be very special in right circumstances. 

I've made a promise to one of my Canadian friends that I will go to Tim Hortons for a donut and tell her how amazing it tastes. She's in Africa at moment and might be having one or two withdrawal symptoms. :heh: I don't think that's a company well known outside Canada from what she said. 

Lastly I'm not a fan of pork being replaced with beef or chicken. It will never be the same so restaurants shouldn't pretend it's similar. Very much look forwards to trying the place mentioned below at the souk.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

As someone who does a lot of cooking what I miss the most is the quality of produce. Most produce in Dubai simply can't stand up to the quality found at average supermarkets in the west. Meat, on the other hand, is easily found as the supermarkets have stepped up in what they import in recent years. Chicken, by contrast, is almost uniformly mediocre, either pumped full of water or chemical crap. 

In terms of dining out I'd concur with the others and say that Chinese food is what I miss the most. Part of the problem is that Chinese is a heavily pork based cuisine and as such local hole in the walls can't serve pork products (only restaurants in hotels can) which is an automatic disadvantage for the Chinese restaurants. Where are my pork dumplings?!?

Dubai does have a number of Korean restaurants but I've yet to found anything approaching the quality of the cheap and not so cheap Korean joints around Washington DC or London. Out here it tends to be relatively expensive and not as spicy although the actual quality is perfectly fine.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> As someone who does a lot of cooking what I miss the most is the quality of produce. Most produce in Dubai simply can't stand up to the quality found at average supermarkets in the west. .


Define 'quality'

do you mean perfectly clean, perfectly shaped, and lasts forever in the fruitbowl / fridge, or fantastic tasting?

If it is the former, misshappen veg and fruit that goes off fairly quickly is no bad sign. It is not sanitized, packed in Chlorine gas etc as it is in the UK.

One of the most disturbing things i've seen here and never encountered before are US apples. Polished to a ridiculous sheen. i avoid them like the plague - they look ridiculous! Can Americans not buy a 'normal' looking apple, or does artificially shiny mean it is better somehow?!

wrapping potatoes up in selotape, though. That's nuts!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Quality = flavour. Preferably organic although it's not a requirement.

I still stand by my earlier comment. An average supermarket in the UK or US will have better quality produce, especially vegs, on offer. A good supermarket such as Waitrose or Sainsbury in Britain or Wegmans and Whole Foods in the US will have stellar quality fruits and vegs on offer. 

I have bought big, polished apples at Spinneys that tasted like rubbish compared to smaller, slightly bruised apples at Carrefour, but I've also bought small, slightly bruised apples at C4 that were rubbish too. It really is a hit or miss in Dubai, much more so than Britain. After all these years I've learned what to avoid at Spinneys and what to avoid at Carrefour. 

Some might argue that I should buy locally raised produce, but the foodstuff from the UAE/Oman/Iran/Saudi all have a weird metallic aftertaste to me. And I refuse to buy produce from India or China because there's no quality control mechanism in place to ensure that the produce isn't being pumped full of arsenic or raised next to a heavily polluted river.

By the way, America has phenomenal apples and some of the best apple growing regions are Upstate New York and the orchard country of Pennsylvania. They're just not imported to Dubai as they rarely make it beyond the local farmers markets. 




vantage said:


> Define 'quality'
> 
> do you mean perfectly clean, perfectly shaped, and lasts forever in the fruitbowl / fridge, or fantastic tasting?
> 
> ...


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Quality = flavour. Preferably organic although it's not a requirement.
> 
> I still stand by my earlier comment. An average supermarket in the UK or US will have better quality produce, especially vegs, on offer. A good supermarket such as Waitrose or Sainsbury in Britain or Wegmans and Whole Foods in the US will have stellar quality fruits and vegs on offer.
> 
> ...


I'd disagree about your "average" grocery store in the US. Wegmans or Whole Pay Check are hardly average. They are upmarket gourmet stores and quite expensive for most people. Stores like Safeway, Giant, Piggly Wiggly, Food Lion or Walmart are average grocery stores and the produce is not good in my opinion. Also, large swaths of the country do not have the gourmet stores you tout at any price. 

However, the US is waking up to this reality and not only are those kinds of chains expanding, but also the industry is starting to promote varieties that haven't been selected for longevity and uniformity over flavor. It's kind of like the way decent bread, cheese, wine and beer started becoming available about 20 years ago after decades of nothing but Wonder Bread, sliced American cheese, indifferent wine and Budweiser. It's long overdue in my opinion, but it's still not uncommon to find no varieties of lettuce other than iceberg and so on. 

What you say about farmer's markets is perfectly true but that isn't where most people do their shopping. 

I can't comment intelligently about the UK because while I visit frequently I haven't lived there in 25 years so don't grocery shop.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd like to point out that buying local is the only way to get fresh produce. The good quality part you have to search for yourself. 

*I'm not a huge fan of supermarkets.* They do ridiculous things like _shun "oddly" shaped fruit and vegetables_ because "the customer won't buy it." The customer won't buy it because most customers shop at supermarkets where they are sold cucumbers that are straight and bell peppers that are bulbous. How are they supposed to know any different? 

It's a vicious cycle of supermarkets purposefully ill-educating the population so they don't buy from local farmers' markets. The vegetables there are often better value and fresher but strangely shaped. It's a damn bad quality, money grabbing monopoly and I hate it. I even boycotted supermarkets at the beginning of the year. The local butcher and greengrocer loved me!

I advocate buying local not just for taste but for the economy... and helping the little man.

Sure, there are some home comforts and things that need to be imported. I'm okay with that. Just try not to buy _everything_ from the supermarket.

P.s.
Marks and Spencer - no longer UK only produce
Waitrose - rip-off
Sainsbury's - Jamie Oliver, enough said!
ASDA - evilly part of the Walmart conglomerate
Tesco - the devil itself, but if you fancy a laugh watch


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

IzzyBella said:


> I advocate buying local not just for taste but for the economy... and helping the little man.


When I lived in the UK, there was a market in town where you could fill two bags of amazing fruit and veg for less than a tenner. The butcher was spot on and then to the deli for a variety of cured meats and cheeses. Wasn't the posh farmers market either, just a standard one in the centre of town. A weeks worth of excellent local produce for less than 25 quid.

The downside was the effort and parking required. Did try and make it as much as possible but the Asda know they're a lot more convenient for popping into after work. It's a pity councils don't do more to support local business but money talks I guess.

Anyway, being able to pick up good quality local produce like that is one thing I miss here.


----------



## raybar (Apr 14, 2013)

Quick and easy beer at any place


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

As a Brit I think what Dubai lacks most are (1) decent fish & chips and (2) decent British Indian food (at sensible prices)

I rate the supermarkets better than the UK but only IF you shop around. Do 100% of your shopping at waitrose/carrefour/spinneys/geant etc and you won't get as good at home. 

I'm wary about supermarket meat so tend to try and buy from waitrose/spinneys or (when I can) park n shop. 

Shopping bills work out a lot cheaper than most countries for what you get once you work out (a) where to buy what (b) what from home is no longer worth paying a huge premium for and (c) what is available here but not at home and which you should try and inc in your diet. 

I hate the fact spinneys/waitrose are so reluctant to sell local UAE or ME fruit and veg. I disagree about the metallic comment. UAE cucumbers and peppers as an example are great and very fresh (unlike imports). Jordanian tomatoes can be FAR more tasty than Dutch greenhouse grown ones. 

Finally China Sea is the answer if you are looking for decent, well priced, authentic Chinese food.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

There is a fab fish/chip shop with a couple of eat in tables in Mirdif - I believe the family used to live in UK and they are the best chips / batter I've had here!

Re: spinneys fruit/veg - today I try a spinneys in Rashidya which caters more for locals than expats and the white cabbage was UAE For 2AED (as opposed to the cabbage I bought last week from Spinneys Mirdif which was 14.25 from holland and taste was just the same. 

I agree therefore with above poster, my grocery bill is less if I use the local stores and produce and can eat a lot cheaper than home!

Tonight we had chicken noodles and with chick half the price of the UK, 2Aed fresh egg noodles and 2Aed cabbage, 2Aed bean sprouts a couple of peppers etc a meal for 6 adults cost me around 40AED I couldn't have done that in UK!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> As a Brit I think what Dubai lacks most are decent British Indian food (at sensible prices)


Try Flames in JLT, it's really good: http://www.facebook.com/FlamesGrillsAndCurry


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Gav. I'll check out flames. 

What's this fish n chip place called lx and how do we find it???


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Shopping bills work out a lot cheaper than most countries for what you get once you work out (a) where to buy what (b) what from home is no longer worth paying a huge premium for and (c) what is available here but not at home and which you should try and inc in your diet.


:clap2:


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> There is a fab fish/chip shop with a couple of eat in tables in Mirdif - I believe the family used to live in UK and they are the best chips / batter I've had here!
> 
> Re: spinneys fruit/veg - today I try a spinneys in Rashidya which caters more for locals than expats and the white cabbage was UAE For 2AED (as opposed to the cabbage I bought last week from Spinneys Mirdif which was 14.25 from holland and taste was just the same.
> 
> ...


Most locals I know and some Arab colleagues use the Emirates co-op. Emiratis also procure meat at Municipality abattoirs.

Geant has very good UAE lettuce and Onani corn. Most of the other stuff is from everywhere else.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Roadworrier said:


> Most locals I know and some Arab colleagues use the Emirates co-op. Emiratis also procure meat at Municipality abattoirs.


We are converts to the Co-op at the new Al Barsha Mall. Meat freshly cut and packed at the counter as you wait, with fat well trimmed. Prices very good too. Vegetable stock frequently turned, and I've seen them tossing out stuff past its best. Couple this with plentiful open checkouts, ease of parking, minimal surrounding congestion ...


----------



## crewel (Dec 23, 2012)

EmilieTS said:


> What can you get in Dubai you cant get at home?
> 
> 
> Shawarma
> ...


Agreed!!!


----------



## crewel (Dec 23, 2012)

dan1411 said:


> Bit of a discussion - I was planning on going for a meal with my family before i left and asked where i'd like to go. So i've chose the local indian, which i must say is great!
> 
> Obviously Dubai is not short of amazing food places - or at least it looks that way.
> 
> ...


I would always choose my homeland Burmese food, and asian food.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

crewel said:


> I would always choose my homeland Burmese food, and asian food.


Have you tried Innlay Restaurant in JLT, they have lots of Burmese food!

http://www.facebook.com/innlayasia


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Have any of you impossible-to-please Americans tried the new Tex-Mex place in JLT that's run by a Texan? http://www.facebook.com/billstexmex


Thanks for the link, will try this week-end...


----------



## crewel (Dec 23, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Have you tried Innlay Restaurant in JLT, they have lots of Burmese food!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/innlayasia


Oooo cool!! I've never heard of it. I'll go there on my day off. Thanks so much Gav.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Shopping bills work out a lot cheaper than most countries for what you get once you work out (a) where to buy what (b) what from home is no longer worth paying a huge premium for and (c) what is available here but not at home and which you should try and inc in your diet.


Avoid the larger western-orientated chains if at all possible. I miss the Abu Dhabi coop myself, meat wasn't that good - but great for the rest.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

dan1411 said:


> Bit of a discussion - I was planning on going for a meal with my family before i left and asked where i'd like to go. So i've chose the local indian, which i must say is great!
> 
> Obviously Dubai is not short of amazing food places - or at least it looks that way.
> 
> ...


Was over in Dubai at Christmas and had 2 of the most amazing meals (and the most expensive) 

- Zuma - Oriental - in the finance district, took us a while to find but well worth it 
- Amal @ Amarni - Indian - part of the Burj al Khalif 

Both well worth the visit


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

I went to Bill's tex mex in JLT - the service has a lot of training to go, ESP is getting meals out together. It seemed to us that one meal at a time was being cooked. That said, the food was really good. Best mexican so far for Dubai. And unlimited soda refills made the kids happy. 

I see rosa Mexicana is opening at Dubai mall and Mirdiff city center. I love that place!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

terdubai said:


> I went to Bill's tex mex in JLT - the service has a lot of training to go, ESP is getting meals out together. It seemed to us that one meal at a time was being cooked. That said, the food was really good. Best mexican so far for Dubai. And unlimited soda refills made the kids happy.
> 
> I see rosa Mexicana is opening at Dubai mall and Mirdiff city center. I love that place!


Love Rosa Mexicano in DC across from the arena. Some years ago they may have originated the guacamole-freshly-made-next-to-your-table thing which El Chico in JBR and Cantina Laredo in AD also do somewhat less successfully. It will be probably outrageously expensive though if any of the other US restaurant exports are any indication. But exorbitant prices seem to matter very little in this market. Not being able to enjoy a real margarita there though, will be big let down.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

jthissen said:


> Was over in Dubai at Christmas and had 2 of the most amazing meals (and the most expensive)
> 
> - Zuma - Oriental - in the finance district, took us a while to find but well worth it
> - Amal @ Amarni - Indian - part of the Burj al Khalif
> ...


Zuma is great!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

crewel said:


> Oooo cool!! I've never heard of it. I'll go there on my day off. Thanks so much Gav.


I love Burmese, may give it a try. The test will be the Green Papaya Salad, a long time favorite specialty.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> As a Brit I think what Dubai lacks most are (1) decent fish & chips and (2) decent British Indian food (at sensible prices)
> 
> I rate the supermarkets better than the UK but only IF you shop around. Do 100% of your shopping at waitrose/carrefour/spinneys/geant etc and you won't get as good at home.
> 
> ...


Romaine lettuce (UAE or Iran) is so much cheaper than iceberg (from the Netherlands) it's embarassing. US $5 and above for LETTUCE??????? I agree on local tomatoes, have done just fine with local produce. I think Spinneys/Waitrose are overpriced for what you get, although I started shopping at LuLu for a while after first moving here (accustomed to them in AD as they are all over the place there), Geant has by far better fresh stuff (except the chicken which is mediocre). Still not sure about tiny bananas but I'll take Simey's word for it.

All the "fresh" strawberries seem to come from California though, and are pricey.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

ccr said:


> Thanks for the link, will try this week-end...


Bill's TexMex was very nice. I agree with last reviewer, and will definitely be coming back as often as possible.


----------



## crewel (Dec 23, 2012)

Roadworrier said:


> I love Burmese, may give it a try. The test will be the Green Papaya Salad, a long time favorite specialty.


You should also try the chicken coconut noodle. Thats my fav of all Burmese food. Mum cooked for me and my friends on my birthdays when I was child.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

ccr said:


> Bill's TexMex was very nice. I agree with last reviewer, and will definitely be coming back as often as possible.


Saw the sign of Ha-Noi (which is supposed to be Vietnamese) restaurant in JLT on the way to Bill's last week, so went today to try after reading about 4 out of 5-star reviews...

OMG!  If you remotely like Vietnamese food, or even just want to try, then do yourself a favor and stay away as far as possible... 

The only things "Vietnamese" about the place are the sign outside an the menu. You can't pay me enough $ to step foot inside ever again, much less eating... :boxing:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I go to Hanoi all the time for lunch, I love their Pho. Not had anything else off their menu or been to Vietnam so that may not count for much, but it's better tasting than Wagamama's ramen for about half the price so that'll do me fine.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I go to Hanoi all the time for lunch, I love their Pho. Not had anything else off their menu or been to Vietnam so that may not count for much, but it's better tasting than Wagamama's ramen for about half the price so that'll do me fine.


As long as you are happy, it doesn't matter if others like it... 

Keep in mind though, you don't know what you don't know.

I, personally, rate it 0 out of 10. Same from my wife. And our 2 friends thought it was ok.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

ccr said:


> Bill's TexMex was very nice. I agree with last reviewer, and will definitely be coming back as often as possible.


Yes tried it this week it was very tasty and fairly cheap with good service! Seemed to be a bit empty though, almost dragged in!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I go to Hanoi all the time for lunch, I love their Pho. Not had anything else off their menu or been to Vietnam so that may not count for much, but it's better tasting than Wagamama's ramen for about half the price so that'll do me fine.


Eaten there several times and enjoyed it


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Went to Morelli's today, from my hometown!


----------

